# Ban E-liquid Flavours - They Attract Children



## Derick (26/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

My only response is shaking my head 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## MarkK (26/8/14)

Sigh... if you leave that box laying on a table any child that walks past will instantly take one of the sweety's ...

Big tobacco derp's again

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

As far as I can gather though, from non-sensationalized-media - is that the WHO does want to put an initial ban on flavours.
But not e-juice singled out.
They actually want to first and foremost classify ALL nicotine-related products under the same roof as tobacco.
And THEN, under that single roof, "severely restrict" flavours in those products as to "not encourage" juvenile/youth consumption.

All said though, there is no way that they can outright ban or criminalize the use of flavoring - so the self-mixing scene will be making a heavy comeback.
Who knows... maybe juice-retailers as we know them today will start selling recipe cards?

I can't imagine it tbh...
Then again, I am pretty sure that Big Tobacco/Big Pharma didn't think things through as well as they thought they did, and now their greed might just come back to bite them in their own cheeks...
Like I said... ALL nicotine related products under one roof of legislation... patches, gum, the whole kaboodle...

All in all though - it's not the kind of outcome we wanted, or were willing to settle for... but at the very least it isnt the outcome we feared the most either.


EDIT-Afterthought: I spose its worth a mention that the US never actually signed the original tobacco control agreements with the WHO anyway... take that for whatever it's worth...


----------



## Ferdi (27/8/14)

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferdi (27/8/14)

Just saw this. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (27/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> As far as I can gather though, from non-sensationalized-media - is that the WHO does want to put an initial ban on flavours.
> But not e-juice singled out.
> They actually want to first and foremost classify ALL nicotine-related products under the same roof as tobacco.
> And THEN, under that single roof, "severely restrict" flavours in those products as to "not encourage" juvenile/youth consumption.
> ...


 
Yeah, I don't see how they are going to be able to enforce unflavoured e-liquid - I mean what stops me from selling unflavoured e-liquid, and also selling food flavouring - it's not like it is a complicated process to mix two liquids together. It would be very easy for us to make a 1ml shot of all our recipes, that you would just need to add to your unflavoured liquid.

And why are they picking on tobacco?


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Derick said:


> And why are they picking on tobacco?


 
My opinion...
Because, yes, Alcohol claims more lives than tobacco - but alcohol is way too valuable for the prime directive.

Prime Directive: Work, work, work, pay taxes, and... make more workers to pay more taxes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

@Derick they are picking on vapin because vaping is not yet paying them their cut..

Have you seen how legal weed is in america? Its every where now, so long as you pay your part to the gov, they leave you alone...


FOLLOW THE MONEY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @Derick they are picking on vapin because vaping is not yet paying them their cut..
> 
> Have you seen how legal weed is in america? Its every where now, so long as you pay your part to the gov, they leave you alone...
> 
> ...


Haha - very true


----------

